# NHL Free Agency



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Source: Sportsline.com


> There are those who still can't get their heads around how late the hockey season ends, yet no one seems to complain when Christmas comes to the NHL on July 1.
> 
> The day the annual free-agent market opens is arguably the most anticipated on the league calendar, a wild free-for-all despite the restrictions imposed by a salary cap after the lockout. Growing revenues that have increased the payroll limits -- this year's cap is going to be $56 million -- help, of course, but so do the remnants of a business mindset among owners and general managers that says you have to spend to win.
> 
> ...


Where do you think these players will go?

I am a huge Kings fan, so I am hoping a good player will sign with the Kings. Realistically I know that none of these players will sign with the Kings, but you never know .

My guess is Hossa re-signs with Penguins, and if he doesn't sign then I think Penguins will take a shot at signing Jagr. All of the other players are up for grabs, but I see them staying on the east coast.

Thoughts?


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I hope the Pens can some how keep Malone. I love him on the team and he has a great on ice presence. And I bet Emery will go to LA.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Composure said:


> I hope the Pens can some how keep Malone. I love him on the team and he has a great on ice presence. And I bet Emery will go to LA.


Ya I agree about Malone he is an awesome player and I was kind of sad to see all of these Pens players on the list because Pens are my favorite team next to the Kings.

Kings picking up Emery would actually be a really good pick up because they need a goalie desperately. Emery, although difficult to deal with, is a very good and cheap goalie.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

RVCA said:


> Ya I agree about Malone he is an awesome player and I was kind of sad to see all of these Pens players on the list because Pens are my favorite team next to the Kings.
> 
> Kings picking up Emery would actually be a really good pick up because they need a goalie desperately. Emery, although difficult to deal with, is a very good and cheap goalie.


How ironic. My favorite team is the Pens then next in line is the Kings. Im a huge Blake and Kopitar fan. And I know there was talk about Emery going to LA early in the 07-08 season. He'd most likely get the start over LaBarbera because of his experience and playoff run in the 06-07 season.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Composure said:


> How ironic. My favorite team is the Pens then next in line is the Kings. Im a huge Blake and Kopitar fan. And I know there was talk about Emery going to LA early in the 07-08 season. He'd most likely get the start over LaBarbera because of his experience and playoff run in the 06-07 season.


Nice to see Kings fans other than myself...nobody has been liking them in the last decade do to their shitty performance lol.

LaBarbera is a pretty good back up, but I think he is a terrible starter. If they got Emery, they would definitely up their game this year and be a much tougher team. That one Swedish elite goalie they were playing towards the end of the year was pretty impressive to me though. I wonder how he and Bernier are going to develop. 

Emery will only be like $2-3 million a year though. I hope they really do well in this year's off season. Getting a good offensive player would be really nice, considering they gave Cammalleri to the Flames.

Free Agency starts in about 3 days...I check the updates daily so I will be posting transactions. If anyone can find some rumors, interviews, or any updates possible and post them then that will be great. Not sure how many hockey fans there are on MMAforum though lol


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

*UPDATE:* BOLTS GET RIGHTS TO MALONE AND ROBERTS



> The Tampa Bay Lightning have acquired the rights to left wings Ryan Malone and Gary Roberts from Pittsburgh in exchange for a conditional draft pick in 2009, owners Oren Koules and Len Barrie announced. Should the Lightning sign Malone, Pittsburgh will receive Tampa Bay’s third-round pick in 2009 or they will receive Dallas’ fourth-round pick in 2009, previously acquired by the Lightning, if Tampa Bay is not able to sign Malone.
> “We said earlier this week we would be aggressive in our pursuit of free agents in order to win and compete,” Koules said. “This trade today doesn’t guarantee anything, but we believe it gives us a leg up in our attempt to sign these two impact players.”
> 
> Malone, a 6-foot-4, 224-pound Pittsburgh native, played in 77 games with the Penguins last season and recorded 27 goals with 51 points. He also appeared in 20 Stanley Cup Playoff games in 2008 and tied for eighth in league scoring with six goals and 16 points as he helped Pittsburgh to the Stanley Cup Finals. Malone set career highs for goals, assists, points, power-play goals (11) and game-winning goals (6) in 2007-08. He led the team in game-winning goals, ranked fourth in goals and third in power-play goals, while also ranking fourth among Penguin forwards in average ice time with 19:04.
> ...


Penguins are losing some good players...


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

It does suck, but as long as Pittsburgh doesn't lose the Pens.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Rumour has it that the Leafs are trying to sign Avery, I wish they didn't he'd just be a distraction to our rebuilding franchise.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

wafb said:


> Rumour has it that the Leafs are trying to sign Avery, I wish they didn't he'd just be a distraction to our rebuilding franchise.


The guy is classless. I lost all respect for him after his antics against Brodeur.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

The Leafs have a talent for signing overpriced and overrated players so I won't be surprised if they signed Avery.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

wafb said:


> The Leafs have a talent for signing overpriced and overrated players so I won't be surprised if they signed Avery.


If they do sign him, I don't see them winning a cup for a while.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Well, they haven't won since 1967, I don't think they'll start now,lol.:laugh: Thing is even when they lose people still buy Gold seats at $600 a pop.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

wafb said:


> Well, they haven't won since 1967, I don't think they'll start now,lol.:laugh:


I know. But at least they will have someone to throw the blame on. And his name is Avery.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Although Avery is a pest and nobody likes him, he does bring something to a team. Some GM's and owners want him on their team because he stirs things up, and he can also produce.

Still, if I was a GM or owner, I would never put that guy on my team lol


*UPDATE:* BERTUZZI ON WAIVERS


> ANAHEIM, Calif. -- The Anaheim Ducks placed Todd Bertuzzi on unconditional waivers Friday and intend to buy out the final year of his contract.
> 
> The forward was due to earn $4 million in the second and last year of his contract. The Ducks will buy out that final season for $2.6 million.
> 
> ...


Who do you guys think will pick him up? He is a great player. Maybe he likes SoCal enough to sign with the Kings


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

wafb said:


> The Leafs have a talent for signing overpriced and overrated players so I won't be surprised if they signed Avery.


Ron Wilson won't have Avery on this team, and last time I checked Fletcher is unloading dead weight not adding it. JFJ really screwed the pooch for the Leafs, the Blake contract, NMC and NTC coupled with trading the best goalie prospect besides Carey Price for Rayrcroft.

Avery is also looking 4 year 16 million dollar contract, for a guy who hasn't cracked 20 goals. No players tank nation this year, Tavares next year:thumb01:

This year's UFA crop blows, but yet a lot of GMs will blow money on lengthy and expensive contracts. If Corey Stillman is healthy, I think he'd be a good option up front for a decent contract. Potential 60-70 point player with 2 cups on 2 different teams.



RVCA said:


> *UPDATE:* BERTUZZI ON WAIVERS
> Who do you guys think will pick him up? He is a great player. Maybe he likes SoCal enough to sign with the Kings


Atlanta, Columbus? The LA Kings don't need him, keep growing that young talent. He'll probably catch around 2 mil, which some team will defiently take a chance on. Bertuzzi isn't the same player that dominated back in Vancouver, man I really hope Burke doesn't come to Toronto.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Terry77 said:


> Ron Wilson won't have Avery on this team, and last time I checked Fletcher is unloading dead weight not adding it. JFJ really screwed the pooch for the Leafs, the Blake contract, NMC and NTC coupled with trading the best goalie prospect besides Carey Price for Rayrcroft.
> 
> Avery is also looking 4 year 16 million dollar contract, for a guy who hasn't cracked 20 goals. No players tank nation this year, Tavares next year:thumb01:
> 
> ...


Kings don't need him, but he would be cheap and would overall be an asset to the team. I highly doubt he will sign with them though...

And about Sean Avery, I think he is a little prick who doesn't deserve more than $2 mil a year. I think a Canadian team will pick him up.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:Tampa Bay has signed Ryan Malone to a 7 year deal worth 31.5 million.:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Terry77 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:Tampa Bay has signed Ryan Malone to a 7 year deal worth 31.5 million.:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Is that a joke? I don't see it up on nhl.com or sportsline.com

If it's true then wow...he really does not deserve that much money


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

RVCA said:


> Is that a joke? I don't see it up on nhl.com or sportsline.com
> 
> If it's true then wow...he really does not deserve that much money


http://sports.yahoo.com/nhl/news;_y...F?slug=txlightningpenstrade&prov=st&type=lgns

I am going to say Tampa Bay will make it to the playoffs.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Composure said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nhl/news;_y...F?slug=txlightningpenstrade&prov=st&type=lgns
> 
> I am going to say Tampa Bay will make it to the playoffs.


Wow
I mean, Malone is good, but that is a shit load of money. 

Lightning are really dedicated to turn their team around. Malone should be a good addition to their team.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

RVCA said:


> Wow
> I mean, Malone is good, but that is a shit load of money.
> 
> Lightning are really dedicated to turn their team around. Malone should be a good addition to their team.


Along with Stamkos they will be a team to beat.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

Composure said:


> Along with Stamkos they will be a team to beat.


This what I don't get with the Leafs, they tried to get the eight spot in the playoffs instead of taking a dive and a chance to draft Stamkos and Tavares next year. Even when if they have a crap record people will still see them so what have they gotta lose?:dunno:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Composure said:


> Along with Stamkos they will be a team to beat.


Can Stamkos play D? The Malone-Mike Smith dynasty has just begun! Malone is a good 2nd line complementary player, but 7 years? Is Malone going to be able to play balls out for the next 4-5? Hilarious, They shipped Brad Richards contract out of town to pay for Malone and Roberts, what will be funny is when there's not enough pie going to Stamkos. He can always come home 

7 years and 4 mil (roughly) for Malone, gore horror director for an owner and Bary Melrose back in town :laugh: Gary Bettman stays making hockey legit. Burke and Feaster are one of the same: each man came in and took over a champion that was allready built. Now they're running their teams into the shitter.



wafb said:


> This what I don't get with the Leafs, they tried to get the eight spot in the playoffs instead of taking a dive and a chance to draft Stamkos and Tavares next year. Even when if they have a crap record people will still see them so what have they gotta lose?:dunno:


The leafs are owned by clueless bootlickers. Summon more blackberries Balsille, and buy this shit. Like it took the Red Sox 80 + years to figure it out, and Peddie/Tannenbaum finally figured out how their shit is hitting the fan. So we went back to having hockey people run the hockey team to properly build a champion, not a team that can do a series or two of playoff revenue


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Terry77 said:


> Can Stamkos play D? The Malone-Mike Smith dynasty has just begun!
> 
> 7 years and 4 mil (roughly) for Malone, gore horror director for an owner and Bary Melrose back in town :laugh: Gary Bettman stays making hockey legit.


Stamkos is a center. But I wouldn't be surprised if he couldn't play D. The Kings got Doughty who is a good D guy.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Composure said:


> Stamkos is a center. But I wouldn't be surprised if he couldn't play D. The Kings got Doughty who is a good D guy.


He doesn't mean can he play the position of defense itself, but can he, as a center, fill his job as back checking and helping out in the defensive zone.

And Doughty is a great player I am glad the Kings picked him. I hope he will be in the line up next year.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Lightning are on fire...

*LIGHTNING GET RIGHTS TO ROLSTON* 


> TAMPA BAY – The Tampa Bay Lightning have acquired the rights to right wing Brian Rolston from the Minnesota Wild in exchange for a conditional 2009 or 2010 draft choice, owners Oren Koules and Len Barrie announced.
> 
> 
> "As we said earlier this week and we are trying to prove after making our deal with Pittsburgh yesterday, we will work feverishly to improve the Lightning team for the 2008-09 season," owners Oren Koules and Len Barrie said. "We believe getting the Lightning a head start in the negotiating and signing process can help us secure the players we are targeting. Nothing is guaranteed here, but we hope to have a chance to get another quality player in a Lightning uniform sooner rather than later."
> ...


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Visnovsky to Oilers for Greene and Stoll. Lubo is legit. Another offensive defensemen for EDM though?


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

All_In_GSP said:


> Visnovsky to Oilers for Greene and Stoll. Lubo is legit. Another offensive defensemen for EDM though?


OMG WHAT IS WRONG WITH THE KINGS
Why the hell would they give up Lubo?

http://kings.nhl.com/team/app/?service=page&page=NewsPage&articleid=367192


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

According to Sportsnet.ca, the Leafs are in talks to bring back Cujo, what the hell.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

wafb said:


> According to Sportsnet.ca, the Leafs are in talks to bring back Cujo, what the hell.:thumbsdown:


Man it sucks to be a Leafs fan lol...better than liking the Kings though they traded Cammalleri AND Lubo 

Those were some of my favorite players...


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Avs resign Liles and Foote:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nhl/news/story?id=3467387

Edm trades Pitkanen for Carolina's Erik Cole:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nhl/news/story?id=3469127

Torres also shipped to Columbus.

Sabres resign Gaustad and start negotiations with Miller:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nhl/news/story?id=3468254

Red Wings ink Lilja to two year deal:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nhl/news/story?id=3468500

Malkin is reportedly "extremely close" to signing a 5 year contract worth around 40-43 million with the Penguins.

Hossa is shopping around with pretty much everyone and their mother.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Maple Leafs sign Jeff Finger to a 4 year deal worth 3.5 per


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Hilarious ^^^

-Wings ink Conklin and Stuart

-Wild trade for Zidlicky (Zid and Johnson on the PP point...dangerous)
and resign Brunette

-Pens sign Dupuis and are reportedly after Jagr

-Ducks sign Perry to big money - 5 yrs 26.6 million

-Theodore signs with the Caps

*Sorry, I don't feel like posting the links.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

It'd be nice to have Jagr back on the team. Like old times.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

My free agency will be made if my Flyers get a puck moving defensemen. I was really happy we re-signed Jeff Carter, I would of been pissed if we didn't.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Conklin is a good pick up for Wings. I hope Pens can get Jagr...I doubt they can though with their salary cap problems. 

Don't know if this has been posted but Bolts signed Olaf Kolzig and Caps get Theodore
http://lightning.nhl.com/team/app?articleid=367390&page=NewsPage&service=page
http://capitals.nhl.com/team/app/?service=page&page=NewsPage&articleid=367365

Good pick up for Caps


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Pens extended Malking to a 5 year deal worth 8.7.
Re-signed Pascal Dupuis 3 year deal worth 1.4
Re-signed Mark Eaton 2 year deal worth 2
Signed Eric Godard to a 3 year deal

Marian Hossa are down to Pit, NYR, MTL and EDM.

Cap space:
Edmonton 4.562
Rangers 23.424
Montreal 10.881
Pittsburgh 20.089


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hossa isn't a guy to build your team around, and I have no idea why Edmonton is pushing so hard for him. 

I'm disgusted at Huet making more than Marty Brodeur. 

So hard being a fan of the Leafs, I can't believe that contract for Finger. I thought 3.5 was the total of the contract, not the smurfing annual salary.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Hossa isn't a guy to build your team around, and I have no idea why Edmonton is pushing so hard for him.
> 
> I'm disgusted at Huet making more than Marty Brodeur.
> 
> So hard being a fan of the Leafs, I can't believe that contract for Finger. I thought 3.5 was the total of the contract, not the smurfing annual salary.


I agree with everything in this post for sure. Edmonton? Seriously, go home. Kevin Lowe is an idiot. The man that landed Penner is at it again. 

Huet more than 5m?! Are you serious?! If this screws up signing Fleury (I was hoping to get him for around 4-4.5)...that's just outrageous. What a horrible move by Chicago. They'd better move Khabi, Lang, and Havlat soon - that's 17 million right there. 

I'm speechless regarding the Finger move...Uhhh what?



The Legend said:


> My free agency will be made if my Flyers get a puck moving defensemen.


Hmmm, they don't get much better than Timonen…



RVCA said:


> I hope Pens can get Jagr...I doubt they can though with their salary cap problems.


There really is not a problem. Check out Burton's numbers. Hossa is more than likely gone. Jagr please!

-Campbell to Chicago
-Redden to NYR
-Hall, Vrbata, Kolzig to TB (jeez)
-Tucker and Raycroft to Colorado
-Commodore to Jackets
-Streit to Islanders
-Leafs sign CuJo (LMAO)


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> Hmmm, they don't get much better than Timonen…


I know that but we need another one for our second line, and when he was out we had a lot of problems.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

All_In_GSP said:


> I agree with everything in this post for sure. Edmonton? Seriously, go home. Kevin Lowe is an idiot. The man that landed Penner is at it again.
> 
> Huet more than 5m?! Are you serious?! If this screws up signing Fleury (I was hoping to get him for around 4-4.5)...that's just outrageous. What a horrible move by Chicago. They'd better move Khabi, Lang, and Havlat soon - that's 17 million right there.
> 
> ...


Yeah I didn't realize Pens had that much cap room. I really hope the get Jagr ray02:. They would have a real good run at winning the cup if they got him. That would just be a super team.

Here is the story for Campbell signing. I know you posted it but I thought I would put the link up.

*eight-year deal worth $56.8 million*
http://www.nhl.com/nhl/app/?service=page&page=NewsPage&articleid=367492


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

Yup my beloved Blackhawks signed Campbell to an insane contract, I hope he pans out. Eight years is crazy especially with our recent history of FA signings, Khabi, LaPointe, Aucoin, Havlat, Handzeus etc. etc. etc. We need to dump some salary though, picking up Huet puts us over the cap. I wouldn't mind seeing Khabi pack his bags but nobody is going to touch that effin contract. I was glad to see Bourque moved though, biggest whiffer in Hawk history. I was REALLY hoping to see LaRaque in the Indian Head this season because we are in dire need of an enforcer, anyone know where or if he signed yet?


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

1st day is WAY over payed. I think everyone knew who they wanted and they wanted to pay high before other people had the chance to offer.

Here is a story about the high prices dished out.
http://sportsline.com/nhl/story/10884036


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Day 1 Grades from ESPN:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nhl/columns/story?columnist=burnside_scott&id=3470156

I still can't believe the Huet or Jeff Finger contracts...

New updates I saw weren't posted:

-Ryder to Boston
-Rolston to NJ
-Holik to NJ
-Lalime to Buf


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm not holding my breath for Hossa. I think he will be signing with Detroit or Edmonton. Right now I'm hoping for Jagr and Naslund...Oh and Orpik...[/wishful thinking]

Edit:

Detroit does have 11 in cap space so it is possible. AND Hossa did say he wants to play for a contending team.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hossa signed...



















































IN DETROIT!!!!! MOTHER F*CKER!!

A 1 ******* year deal for 7.4...Wow..


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't really gt why Hossa signed for only 1 year, yeah I get it was Detroit but from what they are saying on NHL Live! He could of made more money some place else(they didn't say) per year long-term. Also if he has a bad year and/or get's injured he won't get the same amount of money most likely. A good thing about this is that the Flyers were owning the Penguins last year until he went there so I am glad he is no longer a Penguin


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I don't really gt why Hossa signed for only 1 year, yeah I get it was Detroit but from what they are saying on NHL Live! He could of made more money some place else(they didn't say) per year long-term. Also if he has a bad year and/or get's injured he won't get the same amount of money most likely. A good thing about this is that the Flyers were owning the Penguins last year until he went there so I am glad he is no longer a Penguin


The only reason he did it is because he wants to win the cup next year and raise his value as a UFA next July.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

burton_o6 said:


> The only reason he did it is because he wants to win the cup next year and raise his value as a UFA next July.


Yeah I get it but there is no guarentee, and like I said he could get injured or have a bad year and his value will go down.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Yeah I get it but there is no guarentee, and like I said he could get injured or have a bad year and his value will go down.


Exactly...And it hurts to say this (because I loved watching him so much this last season), but I hope he gets injured and his #'s drop. Karma is a bitch.

Penguins final offer to Hossa was 7yrs - 50 million. What a slap in the face.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

This is unbelievable...Right now, this appears to be an awful career choice. Hossa has always been one of my favorite players, and even more so when he came to the Pens, but this move is almost unforgivable.

How Detroit management got this to work I have no frickin clue. Get someone to turn down 50m over 7 yrs when many of those years they will be out of their prime, for ONE year! Are you serious? Is his value going to up that much even if they were to win the cup?

It also gives them the next year to get rid of him and sign Zetterberg long term after this season. Why is their management team so much better than everyone else?

Leave it to Kevin Lowe (Edm GM) to screw more up with the NHL and offer Hossa 9 million. This guy is a joke of a GM. He should be canned.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Pens have decided that Ruutu is not worth 3 years, so they will let him go as well....WOW, can't wait till october..


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

burton_o6 said:


> Hossa signed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Ruutu to the Sens for 3 years.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Hossa turns down 7 years of virtually the same salary for ONE year with a team that really isn't THAT much better?! He also kills his value for next season as a free agent?! 









God, that's awesome. As shitty as I feel right now, that still cracks me up.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

The pens lock up Orpik for another 6 years.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

How did Ryder pull 4 million a year after being on the bench most of the year? You fail upwards in today's NHL


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> How did Ryder pull 4 million a year after being on the bench most of the year? You fail upwards in today's NHL



Most of these contracts have been pretty rediculous.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Out of all the teams, I like what Edmonton did the best. Stool, Torres, Green, Pitkanen out of town for Cole, LUBO~! and Brule. Awesome stuff, screw the haters Kevin Lowe


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Sean Avery signs for 4 years with the Stars.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Sean Avery signs for 4 years with the Stars.


They can effin have him. I'm kind of bummed that the Dead Wangs got Hossa, Detoilet still SUCKS.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

cplmac said:


> They can effin have him. I'm kind of bummed that the Dead Wangs got Hossa, *Detoilet still SUCKS.*


Even though they just won the Stanley Cup:confused03: But I get where you are coming from because they are in the same division as your Blackhawks(I am assuming you are a Blackhawk fan since it says you are from Chicago) I am the same way with rival teams from my divisions.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

The Stanley Cup Champs remain the same and add Marian effin Hossa. They're on the decline for sure...

I don't know how Holland does this. It just doesn't make sense. They still have like 3 million left. Drafting, signing, and executing - this team really has it all. They don't even need an elite goaltender.

Zetterberg, Datsyuk, AND Hossa - three elite scorers who freakin dominate defensively. Detroit is looking good once again.

Updates:

-Weight signs one year deal with the Islanders
-Hainsey from Jackets to Thrashers
-Huselius to Jackets
-Zherdev to Rangers


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

God i hate Detroit.... bastages...

Oh well Hawks are lookin good, im back to being a fan (not cuz they getting good, i left many years ago because of "Dollar" Bill Wirtz, and said im done with them till he either dies or sells the team.... it was just a coincidence the team got good again right after ), and HOME GAMES ON TV!!!!!!!


should be a fun year!


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Pens re-sign Fleury to a 6yr contract worth 33 million.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

burton_o6 said:


> Pens re-sign Fleury to a 6yr contract worth 33 million.


-Fleury set for 7 yrs 35 million. Great sign. After last year's performance, I'm not even responding to the, "he hasn't proven himself yet" crowd.

-Naslund and Kalinin to the Rangers (this means Jagr is all but gone)
-Fedentenko and Satan sign one year deals for the Pens
-Laraque to MTL for 3 yr - 4.5 m. I like the move by the Pens to drop him and sign Goddard for 1/3 of the cost.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm still really curious to see where Jagr ends up. I have heard rumors about the Wings:confused05:

Also I'm hoping that the pens can pick up Matt Cooke.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

burton_o6 said:


> I'm still really curious to see where Jagr ends up. I have heard rumors about the Wings:confused05:
> 
> Also I'm hoping that the pens can pick up Matt Cooke.


I dunno about Jagr to the Wings...It would only be a one year deal, because after that, they would need the money to sign Zetterberg long-term. Also, I don't think they have enough room. Come to think of it, they only have 2.5 million left as we speak. Jagr would never take that...

Jagr to PENS! Haha, Cooke would be a good edition - he's solid. But right now the Pens are not as good as they were last year. C'mon Shero, keep the moves coming and we'll fill in the 3rd/4th lines with our solid farm-system players.

Edit: It looks as though the Pens only have about 3m left in cap room...sucks to say Jagr is not going to be a Penguin.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

All_In_GSP said:


> I dunno about Jagr to the Wings...It would only be a one year deal, because after that, they would need the money to sign Zetterberg long-term. Also, I don't think they have enough room. Come to think of it, they only have 2.5 million left as we speak. Jagr would never take that...
> 
> Jagr to PENS! Haha, Cooke would be a good edition - he's solid. But right now the Pens are not as good as they were last year. C'mon Shero, keep the moves coming and we'll fill in the 3rd/4th lines with our solid farm-system players.
> 
> Edit: It looks as though the Pens only have about 3m left in cap room...sucks to say Jagr is not going to be a Penguin.


Jagr has said he wants a long term contract, or he is leaving to the Russian elite league (or some European league).

And WHAT THE HELL ARE THE KINGS DOING?! They trade two GREAT players to clear up salary space and then aren't even landing big signings. I would be a much better GM than that ******.

ROB BLAKE SIGNS WITH SHARKS
http://sharks.nhl.com/team/app/?service=page&page=NewsPage&articleid=367771


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

When have the Kings ever done anything right? Well, besides buying Gretsky back in the day

At least my Maple Leafs got their shit together with Jeff Finger:laugh:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

burton_o6 said:


> I'm still really curious to see where Jagr ends up. I have heard rumors about the Wings:confused05:
> 
> Also I'm hoping that the pens can pick up Matt Cooke.


I heard rumors about Jagr going to the Oilers.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

> 8:39 p.m. Big Jagr rumor -- According to a source close to the Rangers organization who fed me the Naslund signing 50 minutes before the press announced it, the Rangers organization believes Jagr's preference is to sign with the Penguins. It's believed Mario and Jagr have had private discussions but the question remains according to this source, will the Penguins do what it takes to clear enough salary to sign Jagr and are other parties in the Penguins organization that interested in Jagr? There's a rumor going around if Boyle accepts a trade to Ottawa, the Lightning would be interested in Sydor and Scuderi if they miss out on Jason Smith. Just hearsay regarding the Scuderi/Sydor rumor but my source with the Jagr info was on the spot with the Naslund signing so this may have legs. Waiting to hear back from my Penguins sources. I just don't see the numbers matching up but well see where this goes. more to come


http://www.theinsideronpittsburghsports.com/

I would shit


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey guys, I've been forgetting to ask do you know anything about Glen Metropolit? The Flyers signed him and I have never heard of him. I heard he is like a poor man's RJ Umberger(who I already miss kind of but realize we couldn't sign him) and if he is then he is definately an upgrade over Jim Dowd.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Jagr to PENS! Haha, Cooke would be a good edition - he's solid. But right now the Pens are not as good as they were last year. C'mon Shero, keep the moves coming and we'll fill in the 3rd/4th lines with our solid farm-system players.
> 
> Edit: It looks as though the Pens only have about 3m left in cap room...sucks to say Jagr is not going to be a Penguin.


Pens have 3.839 million of cap space left, with a bonus cushion of 3.772 million. That adds up to 7.611(highly unlikely they use the cushion). But I've also heard Sydor(2.5 million) and Scuderi(.713 million) are on the trade block to free up some space. Possible(like my last post stated) outcome is that if Dan Boyle goes to Ottawa, the Lightning may want Sydor and Scuderi *if* they dont get Jason Smith.

*Without* the bonus cushion, and trading Scuderi and Sydor, thats 7.052, which could easily get Jagr.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Jagr Signs with Russian League


> MOSCOW -- Russian club Avangard Omsk says it has signed Jaromir Jagr, a day after the New York Rangers parted ways with the Czech winger.
> 
> Avangard announced the signing on its website Friday, but did not disclose the terms of the contract.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

On Hockeybuzz it says Dan Boyle is signing with the Sharks so I guess that means he waived his no-trade clause.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

The Legend said:


> On Hockeybuzz it says Dan Boyle is signing with the Sharks so I guess that means he waived his no-trade clause.


Yep, Tampa may be getting Matt Carle, a first round pick, and possibly a fourth rounder. Also this allows them to sign Smith and they may possibly looking at sydor.




Also, Pens signed Janne Pesonen.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I hope TB goes after Sydor - that would clear up 2.5 million for the Pens on a defenseman that just didn't fit well on the team (not taking away from his skill or accomplishments - it just didn't work in Pit).

-Bertuzzi to Calgary 
-Bernier to Vancouver
-Nolan to Minnesota - I think this is a huge mistake by the Wild. I wouldn't want him on my team, let alon pay him 2.5 million. C'mon, a farm-system kid should be out-playing him. Hell, a high-school hockey player from the likes of Minnesota can probably skate better!
-NHL loses Jagr. What a sad freakin day. Leading PPG in the playoffs with the pedigree and past he's had, and nobody takes a decent stab at the guy (although I'm not sure the specifics of his request)...The man has over 600 goals...At least for him, if he plays the entire 3 years of his contract, he can earn upwards of 35 million so who really blames him? Sure the weather will suck, the games won't have nearly the significance, and he won't want to question who is paying him or the means in which they get the money...but hell, 35 mil in 3 years ain't bad.

Good article on Lowe/Burke feud. Contracts are getting too high for some of these young players, IMO.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nhl/news;_y...F?slug=rm-burkelowe070508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

RJ Umberger signs 4 year contract with the Blue Jackets

Flyers sign Arron Asham to a multi-year contract

Also the Flyers made a HUGE signing by extending GM Paul Holmgren for 3 years(Yes I know he isn't a free agent but the best GM in the game deserves to be mentioned)


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

The Legend said:


> Also the Flyers made a HUGE signing by extending GM Paul Holmgren for 3 years(Yes I know he isn't a free agent but the best GM in the game deserves to be mentioned)


Vomit! You can't be serious. Ken Holland, hold your lunch. The Red Wings have a team that rolled to a Stanley Cup win, and STILL had enough cap room to spend on the most prized free agent on the market. It's a fact, good organizations attract players to sign for less money, while the bad ones have to attract good players with more money. This is a good organization and Ken Holland trumps Holmgren. It's not even close.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> Vomit! You can't be serious. Ken Holland, hold your lunch. The Red Wings have a team that rolled to a Stanley Cup win, and STILL had enough cap room to spend on the most prized free agent on the market. It's a fact, good organizations attract players to sign for less money, while the bad ones have to attract good players with more money. This is a good organization and Ken Holland trumps Holmgren. It's not even close.


Of course not, I have a bias towards the Flyers, I am going to say stupid stuff like that, but you have to admit that he has done a good job so far. Also what Holland pulled off with Hossa could of possibly won them the cup again(even though I don't really like saying that because the season hasn't even begun but it seems like a lot of people are already handing them the cup)


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the Red Wings really either. They just trounced my Penguins. But there's little doubt it is one of the best run organizations in sports. 

I agree that Holmgren has done a good job, but I can't help but think there are very few who couldn't have done a good job with the Flyers at the time he took the reigns. They had nowhere to go but up. The team had just finished dead last and included a roster that was nowhere near as bad as they managed to perform. 

Things he's done well:
-Trading Forsberg for great value
-Trading Zhitnik for great value
-Signing Timonen
-Getting Lupul (Pitkanen is good, but Lupul is legit)

Things not so good:
-Martin Biron (sorry guys, he's not a starting NHL goalie)
-Signing Scott Hartnell
-Paying too much for Carter (just my opinion - we'll see)
-Persued Forsberg yet again and thankfully did not land him
-I'm not a fan of the extreme lengths he has on contracts - 8 years for Briere and 13 (?) for Richards.

Given the circumstances of bad players being locked in for good money and Simon Gagne having Primeau syndrome, I'd say Holmgren has done a very good job... but not Ken Holland good.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

3:41PM Pittsburgh Penguins sign UFA forward Ben Lovejoy to a one-year entry-level contract. 

3:37PM Pittsburgh Penguins sign UFA forward Janne Pesonen to a one-year contract. (really looking forward to seeing what this guy can do)

7:30PM Pittsburgh Penguins sign UFA forward Matt Cooke to a two-year, $2.4 million contract. (just what i wanted)

1:57PM Pittsburgh Penguins sign UFA forward Ruslan Fedotenko to a one-year, $2.5 million contract. 

1:57PM Pittsburgh Penguins sign UFA forward Miroslav Satan to a one-year, $3.5 million. (the devil sold his soul to Pittsburgh)

Pittsburgh Penguins sign UFA defenceman Brooks Orpik to a six-year, $22.5 million contract.

Pittsburgh signs UFA forward Eric Godard to a 3 year deal $2.25 million(an enforcer who will actually do his job, instead of asking if he may do his job)

2:02PM Pittsburgh Penguins re-sign UFA defenceman Mark Eaton to a 2 year deal worth $4 million 

11:58AM Pittsburgh Penguins sign forward Pascal Dupuis to a three-year deal which will average $1.4-million per season.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Penguins are a team that knows how to win, and pays what it takes. That is one of the main reasons I like them.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

burton_o6 said:


> Pittsburgh signs UFA forward Eric Godard to a 3 year deal $2.25 million(an enforcer who will actually do his job, instead of asking if he may do his job)


Interesting take...I still liked Laraque. I think we definitely did the right thing in terms of taking an enforcer for 1/3 of the cost of Laraque, but I won't take anything away from Laraque. When he 'asks' to scrap with the LA Kings' enforcer, that is probably one of the coolest things I've ever seen.

"You want to?"
"You'll square off?"
"Alright...good luck, man!" 

Awesome stuff.

So what are the lines going to look like?

1: Crosby, Pesonen, Fedetenko
2: Malkin, Sykora, Satan
3: Dupuis, Staal, Kennedy
4: Godard, Talbot, Cooke

Maybe switch up Satan and Fedetenko, but Satan I thought might be able to click better with Malkin. It's a shame the Penguins couldn't find a way to get a more skilled winger to play alongside Crosby. Sigh...hell I'd of taken Bertuzzi - 1.95 and a 1 yr commitment? Can't beat that.

Updated Signings:

-Morrison to Ducks
-Jason Smith to Senators
-Recchi to Lightning


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> I'm not a fan of the Red Wings really either. They just trounced my Penguins. But there's little doubt it is one of the best run organizations in sports.
> 
> I agree that Holmgren has done a good job, but I can't help but think there are very few who couldn't have done a good job with the Flyers at the time he took the reigns. They had nowhere to go but up. The team had just finished dead last and included a roster that was nowhere near as bad as they managed to perform.
> 
> ...


-Biron can piss me off at times but he(and Umberger) is the reason why we made it through the Montreal series
-I wasn't to upset over signing Hartnell I would of probably liked to get him a little cheaper though
-I think Carter should be playing for a little less too if he is only on a three year contract and I would of liked to lock him up longer but I think I read that he will be a RFA again at the end of this deal so that is good.
-I am also glad we didn't land Forsberg again but Jonesy said on VS. that he would of probably came if Gagne was healthy(so does that make me a bad fan if I say it was good that Gagne was hurt in this case even though he is my favorite player?)
-Well now that I know that you are a Penguins fan I know why you don't like that we signed Richards long term:wink01:


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

The Legend said:


> -Biron can piss me off at times but he(and Umberger) is the reason why we made it through the Montreal series
> -I wasn't to upset over signing Hartnell I would of probably liked to get him a little cheaper though
> -I think Carter should be playing for a little less too if he is only on a three year contract and I would of liked to lock him up longer but I think I read that he will be a RFA again at the end of this deal so that is good.
> -I am also glad we didn't land Forsberg again but Jonesy said on VS. that he would of probably came if Gagne was healthy(so does that make me a bad fan if I say it was good that Gagne was hurt in this case even though he is my favorite player?)
> -Well now that I know that you are a Penguins fan I know why you don't like that we signed Richards long term:wink01:


-Richards is a stud no doubt about it. He is also the perfect athlete for a Philly franchise. He has the perfect amount of finese and grit, and he also scraps. I'll never have anything bad to say about him, even if he gives Sidney fits at times (although sometimes he's a little over-aggressive on the PK - but who am I to judge the guy when he scores all those goals?).
-For a long-term deal, Hartnell's 4.2 million is outrageous. I can't get over this.
-How can you be a Philly guy and be ok with Biron as the netminder. Philly NEVER goes after the big name goalie and they pay for it every year. Luongo, Joseph, Toskala or Khabibulin? Nah, we'll take Chechmanek, Burke, Hacket, Esche, or all the other backwash of the NHL. Biron was 12 out of 16 in goals against average and save precentage in the playoffs. Well-balanced scoring, a shaky Canadiens' goalie, a great puck-moving defenseman, and a strong PK are what got the Flyers to the Eastern Conference Finals.
-It's too bad Carter turned it on when he did at the end of last year - otherwise maybe the Pens could've landed him for fairly cheap. That right-handed cannon he's got would go well on Crosby's LW for one-timer heaven. And yes he will be a RFA, along with Couburn, Upshall, and Lupul.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> -Richards is a stud no doubt about it. He is also the perfect athlete for a Philly franchise. He has the perfect amount of finese and grit, and he also scraps. I'll never have anything bad to say about him, even if he gives Sidney fits at times (although sometimes he's a little over-aggressive on the PK - but who am I to judge the guy when he scores all those goals?).
> -For a long-term deal, Hartnell's 4.2 million is outrageous. I can't get over this.
> -*How can you be a Philly guy and be ok with Biron as the netminder. Philly NEVER goes after the big name goalie and they pay for it every year. Luongo, Joseph, Toskala or Khabibulin? Nah, we'll take Chechmanek, Burke, Hacket, Esche, or all the other backwash of the NHL. Biron was 12 out of 16 in goals against average and save precentage in the playoffs. Well-balanced scoring, a shaky Canadiens' goalie, a great puck-moving defenseman, and a strong PK are what got the Flyers to the Eastern Conference Finals.*
> -It's too bad Carter turned it on when he did at the end of last year - otherwise maybe the Pens could've landed him for fairly cheap. That right-handed cannon he's got would go well on Crosby's LW for one-timer heaven. And yes he will be a RFA, along with Couburn, Upshall, and Lupul.


I would take a lot of people over Biron but to say he isn't a NHL goalie is a little harsh, I would take him as my backup.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

I think Biron is a pretty good goalie...better back up than starter, but is definitely a good goalie.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Patrick Thoreson is going back to Europe because he doesn't want a 2 way deal.

http://www.hockeybuzz.com/blog.php?post_id=16147

I'm kind of glad he is gone, I just didn't like him for some reason but I respect him for the shot he took in the Washington series for us.


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Interesting take...I still liked Laraque. I think we definitely did the right thing in terms of taking an enforcer for 1/3 of the cost of Laraque, but I won't take anything away from Laraque. When he 'asks' to scrap with the LA Kings' enforcer, that is probably one of the coolest things I've ever seen.
> 
> "You want to?"
> "You'll square off?"
> ...


I love Laraque too, but when an agitator or enforcer was targeting our stars he wouldn't do anything about it unless they said they wanted to fight. Godard will go after anybody.

Also I'm not too sure what the lines will be but I think that Staal will be a winger for Crosby or Malkin.

Maybe something like this:

Fedetenko * Crosby * Satan
Staal * Malkin * Sykora
Pessonen * Cooke * Dupuis
Kennedy * Talbot * Goddard

Gonchar * Orpik
Whitney * Eaton
Letang * Scuderi


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Man, what the hell is Tampa Bay doing with 40 forwards? Recchi and Bochenski too? :confused03:

About Marian Hossa, I think the dude is heading to KHL if he wins his cup this year. Just a hunch.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't get how this KHL seems to offer these outrageous amounts of cash. What is the KHL anyway? Thats the new "We'll offer you millions to come play in front of 4,000 fans, take a broken-down bus across 8,000 miles of wasteland, play for a chance to win the Zverbnvciunekancghtt Cup, wear jerseys with nothing but advertisements on it, play against players that aren't good enough for the NHL, with the risk of being wacked by the Mafia if you try to leave" Leauge. I wouldn't even be assured I would get paid in that league. The KHL should blow 10 million to get Pavel Bure back on skates, train him, and then give him back to the NHL because it just ain't the same around here without him. 



burton_o6 said:


> Maybe something like this:
> 
> Fedetenko * Crosby * Satan
> Staal * Malkin * Sykora
> ...


Where does Hal Gil fit in there? He's not too bad when he's not facing a team that can skate all that fast. Hopefully Eaton can stay healthy this year. If not, Goligoski might be ready to make the step up.

The Pens definitely need to find a way to dump Sydor onto an unsuspecting team with idiot management (cough TB take him back) - that would clear up another 2.5 million. That would leave them with somewhere in the ballpark of 4-5 million. A talented winger for Crosby please? Shanahan might be at the right price, Jason Williams is a solid player, and Ladislav Nagy is still around (until the KHL gets ahold of him). Each of these players has the potential to be signed for under 5 million...

See, I was thinking Satan with Malkin simply because of the fact they both speak Russian, but then I remembered Satan is from Slovakia, haha. I think he might be able to rediscover his game paired with Malkin or Crosby (hell, I would score goals paired with either of them), but as I recall he only got the big numbers when he was the head honcho in Buf.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Lecavlier signed an extension for 11 more years. :dunno: Must like his team I guess.

Tampa, Chicago, maybe Edmonton and hopefully Columbus are all going to have great seasons. Columbus better, I've been waiting forever to see them make the playoffs.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Tampa Bay and Chicago improved the most in my opinion.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

http://tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=243748&lid=headline&lpos=secStory_nhl

Flyers re-sign Joffrey Lupul to a 4 year extension!!!!!


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Blackhawks make Toews new captain!

Third youngest captain in history...I don't understand this decision...


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Can't believe I missed this thread.

I was upset with the Canucks this off season. Demitra is a nice pick up for the 4 mill, but everything else was kind of weak. Bernier still has the potential, but he is not a safe bet. With Naslund, Morrison and Linden gone, the Nucks needed to save their already on life support O. But it looks weaker to me. Who knows, maybe some of these lines will click. I'm sure the Sedins will hand Bernier career highs and all that, but playoffs? I don't think so.

Mats Sundin, you are killing us here, you know that?

I'd rather have had them chase guys like O. Jokinen, Zherdev etc.


----------

